# easton storm arrows



## rbeddy (Jun 27, 2007)

friend of mine just purchased some easton storm arrows for relatively cheap...what the heck are these? i can't find information - the easton site doesn't seem to list them. are these any good? are the spine #s similar to CX (400 ~ 70lb, etc)?
thanks


----------



## rbeddy (Jun 27, 2007)

really?? not one person on AT can answer this question?


----------



## Omega (Jul 5, 2004)

I looked at the Eastman website and you're right, nothing there. I guess it's a discontinued product (or renamed). If you call 'em, they'll probably be able to give you the straight skinny....


----------



## daywalker (Aug 25, 2007)

I also picked up a half dozen a couple months ago and lets just say there is a reason they are priced cheap. I have two left and will use them as my "junk arrows", you know when you just want to shoot at something for gee whiz purposes but don't want to mess up or loose your good arrows.

Every time I hit one with another arrow it would splinter. One I don't ever remember hitting and it splintered. If he doesn't shoot them into the same target or hit anything semi hard then he'll be ok.


----------



## stickflicka (Sep 30, 2007)

i had some and i hated them because they kept on spilintering. after he shoots them a bunch he might want to go through them and check to see if they are cracked because mine started to crack after shooting them for a while.


----------

